# Many a question for the Altima



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Alright, so I only have 2. Anyway, the first question... When breaking, my breaks make a kinda "shhhhhh shhhh shhhh" sound from about 20 MPH to 0. Whats up with that? Also, when under heavy acceleration, my engine makes a kinda whistling sound. It sounds like it might be the intake not getting enough air, but I don't know for sure. I'm taking it in for service Tuesday and I just wanted an idea of what was going on from some real Nissan guys cuz the mechanics that are here in my small town... well, lets just say I'm skeptical when it comes to imports. There a bunch of good old boys, loving the Blue Oval. Anyway, thanks for everyones time, hope theres help for the old Altima. Get back to me as soon as you guys can... Thanks!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the whistling, is your idler pulley. very common on a first gen. the pulleys good only for about 50k miles btw. dont waste your money on the diagnosis. they wont know what it is either.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

idler pulley? even under acceleration? i don't understand...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats when the most tension is on it, under acceleration. mine screams from about 1500 to 4000 then goes away somewhat. its the adjustable one for the a/c compressor. you can tighten the belt a little and it will help somewhat but it will still be there.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

alright man, thanks. thats good to know that its not the intake. just a simple thing that all altimas did/do. Its good that it can be easily taken care of, thanks for all the help. now, any thoughts on the breaks? lol


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

haha, ive got the discs all around so i really dont have problems with em. but if i was gonna upgrade em, id go with some brembo slotted rotors. that would be a nice change.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

indeed


----------



## Shogunn (Nov 18, 2003)

I actually like that whistle, it sounds mean.


----------



## chuck34gboro (Jun 7, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> haha, ive got the discs all around so i really dont have problems with em. but if i was gonna upgrade em, id go with some brembo slotted rotors. that would be a nice change.


I love my brembo drilled/slotted rotors. I've noticed a big difference under fast/hard braking. Plus people at the drive-thru's are always like, "Whoa, were'd you get those brakes?"

i got mine for $120 shipped from iRotors on eBay.


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

The shh-shhh is from the front or the back?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Front i do believe


----------



## snapon4 (Dec 28, 2003)

that is probably the brake clip retainers rubbing against the metal rotor. does the pedal shutter upon braking? if so you just need a brake job (new pads and resurface rotors) maybe retainers also..


----------

